# A speedsolver's worst nightmare



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 12, 2010)

Explanatory background: I study Capoeira, an Afro-Brasilian martial art (think Eddy Gordo from Tekken 3). One vital aspect of Capoeira is the roda, which is akin to a sparring ground for other martial arts, but is seen as more of a "game" than a fight (trading kicks and defensive movements).

Every year, we have an annual camping trip, which involves dressing up in costume and performing movements within character. Given that I am constantly going into the studio with a cube, it's what they identify me with, so one student put together the costume you see here.

And no, I didn't solve it in the allotted time, as I was dodging kicks at the same time.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2010)

ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 12, 2010)

That is funny because it looked like the other guy was dancing. Was he?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> That is funny because it looked like the other guy was dancing. Was he?



Capoeira is a martial art with dance-like movements, which has a lot of people questioning its effectiveness in combat situations (when compared to martial arts such as Krav Maga, BJJ, Muay Thai, etc.). But when properly utilized, you can cause a lot of damage.

We generally DO take it seriously, but not for when we do Capoeira in costumes.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 12, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> That is funny because it looked like the other guy was dancing. Was he?



Capoeira is also called the *dance* of war.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 13, 2010)

Capoeira is so cool


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 13, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> The Puzzler said:
> 
> 
> > That is funny because it looked like the other guy was dancing. Was he?
> ...



Is this similar to the drunk style of fighting where your body sways everywhere? Cool video. Wouldve been better if you had solved it then thrown it at him for the ko


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2010)

Haha, that's pretty cool.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 13, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Toquinha1977 said:
> 
> 
> > The Puzzler said:
> ...



Haha I completely agree.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Capoeira is awesome. And this video was awesome too.


----------



## Saej (Jul 13, 2010)

His costume did not have "proper" colour orientation.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 14, 2010)

Saej said:


> His costume did not have "proper" colour orientation.



Wasn't cubic either :/


----------

